# Boeuf Rideau House, Ashbourne, Derbyshire - Nov 2013



## PaulPowers (Nov 24, 2013)

No history or name for this and as everyone is going all European and code naming sites I'll call it Boeuf Rideau House. 

I've known about this one for a while but CBA always sets in when I'm passing but I decided to make a bit of effort today to pop in.

The bed upstairs had been slept in and there are food wrappers and beer cans/bottles about the place so I'm guessing squatters






































Worlds ugliest bathroom


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice one, looks quite comfy!  
Nice to see an overground one from ya too!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 24, 2013)

Love the stair shot!
Nice find..
Thanks..


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 24, 2013)

Great find.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Dec 1, 2013)

Very nice, like the look of this place! UrbanX is right - it DOES look comfy!


----------



## PaulPowers (Dec 1, 2013)

It always annoys me when squatters have better homes than I do


----------



## fleydog (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks well built, always hard to see why such places are allowed to lapse like that.


----------

